# Modifying the Stock Exhaust?!?



## WanaGTO (Sep 7, 2008)

Okay, so investing in an aftermarket exhaust system on an otherwise stock 06 GTO is absolutely pointless BUT I want a better sound. My question is, is it practical to delete my resonators, switch to some High Flow cats, and add some Flowmaster Mufflers and an H-pipe to the stock system? Also, would I have to do away with all that down the road when I get my longtubes? I wanna do it all myself with a welder and some help from my buddy. Thoughts and ideas please.


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

WanaGTO said:


> Okay, so an exhaust system on an otherwise stock 06 GTO is absolutely pointless BUT I want a better sound. My question is, is it practical to delete my resonators, switch to some High Flow cats, and add some Flowmaster Mufflers and an H-pipe to the stock system? Also, would I have to do away with all that down the road when I get my longtubes? I wanna do it all myself with a welder and some help from my buddy. Thoughts and ideas please.


Alot of people do it or they buy catbacks.I don't think you'd have to do away with it when you get headers because your mid pipes would connect it all together,but I'm no expert.

I just received my H-pipe and Spintech Super Pro mufflers that will be installed hopefully in the next few weeks.I am still unsure if I will have the mufflers installed in the stock location or install them in the 04 location and have new piping running into the tips.


----------



## WanaGTO (Sep 7, 2008)

I was gonna go ahead and fab my own H-pipe. Its such a simple piece to pay so much money for


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

WanaGTO said:


> I was gonna go ahead and fab my own H-pipe. Its such a simple piece to pay so much money for



If you can do it by all means do it.I just didn't have any way of doing it myself so I had to fork out the money for one.

All the money you save here and there by doing things yourself leaves more money for more modding.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

WanaGTO said:


> Okay, so investing in an aftermarket exhaust system on an otherwise stock 06 GTO is absolutely pointless BUT I want a better sound. My question is, is it practical to delete my resonators, switch to some High Flow cats, and add some Flowmaster Mufflers and an H-pipe to the stock system? Also, would I have to do away with all that down the road when I get my longtubes? I wanna do it all myself with a welder and some help from my buddy. Thoughts and ideas please.


Yes you can get rid of your resonator and fab up an X/H pipe in its place and get rid of the stock muffs for aftermarkets that the best way for sound. I would not bother messing with the cats if your going LTs down the road because you have to change out that stuff later anyway. The stock catback is fine when changing to LT because everything in front of the resonator/H or X will get replaced with LT setup.


----------



## AlanSr (Jan 4, 2008)

Res delete with Super 44's and an H-Pipe sound AWESOME!!!
I just got all mine done yesterday!

For the intake you can do a simple mod and drill 3in holes in your box and get the same effect as a CAI.

I would also leave the cats alone unless your going with some new headers also.


----------



## 2006GTOLS2 (Sep 23, 2005)

My setup in my signature sounds great. I wouldn't change it for anything.


----------



## Autobell43 (Feb 18, 2008)

I just got some Flowmaster Super 40's and i like it alot. I still have the resignater and its pretty loud. It pops alot and i love that. I might delete the resignater and put on an h-pipe. Then it will be real loud


----------



## 2006GTOLS2 (Sep 23, 2005)

Autobell43 said:


> I just got some Flowmaster Super 40's and i like it alot. I still have the resignater and its pretty loud. It pops alot and i love that. I might delete the resignater and put on an h-pipe. Then it will be real loud


The H-Pipe is not going to make it that much louder. What it does do is balance the two banks of the engine exhaust-wise, it "moves" the sound from underneath the cab to the rear of the vehicle, and it will give you a slight bit more low-end torque, and give you a "cleaner" sound.


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

I just had a custom catback installed today using Spintech Super Pro mufflers and H-pipe.It sounds GREAT!!!

Here is a vid,quality is bad due to cheap camera though.My friend drove it so it is not the best take off,but you can still get an idea on the sound.

YouTube - Spintech Super Pro Custom Catback

Pics underneath the car as well.


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

Look like a real nice set- Sounds great.

Just wondering if that is rust I see on the lower side rails of your car.


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

raspantienator said:


> Look like a real nice set- Sounds great.
> 
> Just wondering if that is rust I see on the lower side rails of your car.


Thanks.Not rust,just dirty as heck.


----------



## johnjones36 (Jan 1, 2009)

I replaced my stock mufflers with pypes M80 and 2.5" tailpipes wich sound awsome. I do still have the resonators installed as well. short tube headers are soon to be installed but not sure which ones to use.


----------



## WanaGTO (Sep 7, 2008)

Im going to start by deleting the resonator and adding an H-pipe in its place. Not sure exactly where I wana go from there


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

WanaGTO said:


> Im going to start by deleting the resonator and adding an H-pipe in its place. Not sure exactly where I wana go from there


Go with Spintech!!


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

raspantienator said:


> Look like a real nice set- Sounds great.
> 
> Just wondering if that is rust I see on the lower side rails of your car.


While car was up on lift today getting oil changed I looked underneath to verify and it was just dirty as heck..........NO RUST.......thankfully.


----------

